# Ron Little knives



## retired (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody know anything about the value of a Ron Little knife?  I have a fixed blade,rosewood handle stamped Little on the blade.  Thanks


----------



## bg7m (Jan 12, 2011)

Knives by Mr. Little can be pretty valuable. I think the  condition of the knife is the key. I remember seeing a gentleman at some gun/knife shows years ago,  that had a large collection of Little knives and picked up one of his business cards, but can't locate it now.  If I find the card, I will PM his information.


----------

